# My Cruze is stalling



## Mac29 (5 mo ago)

My 2017 automatic is stalling all the time. I will start to drive off and it will just die. It will also stall if I’m doing 40km down the road. I Sometimes it will feel like I’m flooring it but the car goes no where. I’ve had it in the shop at least 4 times. They have replaced 2’- O2 sensors and run diagnostics on it and it comes up fine. They are baffled and don’t know how to fix it. Now it seems to have trouble changing from 2nd to 3rd gear as well.
Any suggestions???


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Mac29 said:


> Any suggestions???


Well since you asked. 
I have a few questions.
1) Do you have an OBD2 code reader? Because I obviously don't care if an incompetent shop says "comes up fine". The truth is when your car acts up there may not be a code set, but I'd bet a large sum of money the live data will show something.
2) Does it act up on hot days? Does it do it after the engine has been running for a while and fully warmed up? If so it is probably your gas, try running 91 octane.
3) Have you changed your spark plugs?
4) Have you ever cleaned your MAF sensor?


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Can you run the ECM for fault codes? If no codes come up it could be a vacuum leak or possibly an evap solenoid.


----------



## Mac29 (5 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Well since you asked.
> I have a few questions.
> 1) Do you have an OBD2 code reader? Because I obviously don't care if an incompetent shop says "comes up fine". The truth is when your car acts up there may not be a code set, but I'd bet a large sum of money the live data will show something.
> 2) Does it act up on hot days? Does it do it after the engine has been running for a while and fully warmed up? If so it is probably your gas, try running 91 octane.
> ...


There has been no codes that come up. They find it very baffling. 
there is also no rhyme or reason as to when it actually up.
They have replaced the computer program for it. 2 O2 sensors and the module that runs the car play. I think they cleaned up some parts and replaced a few small type things. I don’t remember now what they all were. I will look at the invoices and see


----------



## Mac29 (5 mo ago)

Dave's World said:


> Can you run the ECM for fault codes? If no codes come up it could be a vacuum leak or possibly an evap solenoid.


They have looked for fault codes. Nothing comes up. I’m not sure about leaks. 
I just got it back from the shop yesterday and they have replaced my battery. They said for sure it’s an odd fix but apparently they saiId cars will act up funny when the battery is going. Oddly enoughits been running 95% better. Is shifting smoothly too. However my AC isn’t working now 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I’ve seen that happen too. It’s called ghost codes. It happens when the battery can’t maintain good current going to the computers.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Tru running 91+ octane or inspect / replace spark plugs


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

Mac29, I have a 2017 Cruze LT as well, and it's doing the same thing, I go to hit the gas and it just stutters and idles rough then dies.

Did the battery fix your issue?

I took the throttle body off cleaned it, was thinking of checking the injectors, plugs and coil packs checked out perfectly. My car only has 27k miles on it, and its all original.

I am stuck on what the issue might be.......


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

knightp25 said:


> Mac29, I have a 2017 Cruze LT as well, and it's doing the same thing, I go to hit the gas and it just stutters and idles rough then dies.
> 
> Did the battery fix your issue?
> 
> ...


Any codes in the ecm? Could be a few things. I would start with MAF or EVAP solenoid.


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

No not getting any codes at all. Just like the original poster posted. My issue is the same as his. Sonetimes the car run perfect, other times it does not. when you start the car, its almost like its not getting any fuel, it will stutter and idle rough to the point that it stalls out.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

It can be a couple things but my God is telling me you should start with the evap solenoid.


----------



## Mac29 (5 mo ago)

knightp25 said:


> Mac29, I have a 2017 Cruze LT as well, and it's doing the same thing, I go to hit the gas and it just stutters and idles rough then dies.
> 
> Did the battery fix your issue?
> 
> ...


No the battery did not help. They ends up putting in a new O2 sensor again as the other one they put in wasn’t working. They did a few other minor things too I feel. Knock on wood it’s been


knightp25 said:


> Mac29, I have a 2017 Cruze LT as well, and it's doing the same thing, I go to hit the gas and it just stutters and idles rough then dies.
> 
> Did the battery fix your issue?
> 
> ...


ultimately the battery was not this issue so they pulled it out and put my old one back in. Turns out the new O2 sensor they put in was faulty so they put in another new one again. I think they did a couple other things. Knock on wood but it’s working fine now.


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you, i think i will try the o2 sensor as well, since its a cheap part to replace


----------

